# Your 3-4 year olds, how often did they go to nursery?



## LaDY

I know between this age they get 15hrs free funding. I was just wondering did you put your children in for half days or full days? X


----------



## Tudor Rose

when my son went nursery he went 5 afternoons a week, monday-friday, he is an august child so it really prepared him for starting "big school".


----------



## smelly07

The pre-school my eldest daughter went to a few years ago at the time only offered 12 hours free funding so she went 4 mornings a week, now its 15 hours free funding so my youngest daughter will be going 5 mornings a week as i am then able to work more days/hours, she is only doing a year in pre-school before starting school though so i think she will be okay x


----------



## RachA

Daniel went Tues and Fri mornings to start off with, when he was 2 1/2years - 3 hours per day (could need do the afternoon as i didn't like having to be tied to being home by a certain time lol).
Then when he turned 3 he went Tues, Wed and Fri mornings - 2 sessions were 4 hours to include lunch and the other was 3 hours. (He is an August birthday)


When Esther goes she will start off on 2 mornings for the first year and 3 mornings for the second year. (She is an Oct birthday)

Because i don't work i don't feel that i need to put them in for any longer than the 15 hours free we get.


----------



## HOLJ88

Three full days a week (Mon, Weds, Thurs). Don't have much choice as I work and study and the childminder can only have her two days a week.

If I didnt work and study, I would only send her for the 15 hours- probably the afternoons x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

DD2 started in September and she goes 5 days a week. Each afternoon she does 3 hours :)


----------



## mandy81

When my kiddies were younger they went to nursery 5days a weeks for 4 1/2 hours a day x


----------



## Vonnie18

Is it different in England than it is in Scotland, I've never heard of the 15 hours free funding!?

Up here they start not long after they turn 3, depending on when their birthday is and then thats them either every (weekday) morning or afternoon until they start school...so almost 2 full years of nursery, again depending on their birthday. x


----------



## Charlotte-j

My daughter does mon-fri half days atm. Then sept she will be starting school full time hopefully 
x


----------



## mum2beagain

Vonnie that's the same in uk they start the tee
After there 3rd bday and every child is entitled to 15hrs free which is 5 3hr sessions but some nurseries let u use ur 15hrs over full days or u can top it up and pay the extra Keira has done 5 mornings since last January she was 3 in the October before


----------



## LaDY

HOLJ88 said:


> Three full days a week (Mon, Weds, Thurs). Don't have much choice as I work and study and the childminder can only have her two days a week.
> 
> If I didnt work and study, I would only send her for the 15 hours- probably the afternoons x

I'm in the same situation too, so I'm using my 15 hours over 2 days however I'm beginning to wonder if I should space his days out more x


----------



## isil

My son gets 6 hours at the child minder (she's accredited) but he goes there for 8 in total (one day), then he goes 9-3 to preschool 1 day and 9-12 another. But I like half terms and holidays, it feels like he is away a lot :(


----------



## Blah11

Amelie has attended nursery since she was 10 months old and does mon, tues, thurs and fri 8.30-2.30 :)


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

mia went 4 mornings a week at 3 and she started school at 4


----------



## sabby52

I think things are different over here but when Dec turned 3 he started playgroup and he went for 3 hours on a Monday, Thursday and Friday. When he was 3 years 10 months he started Nursery and he goes from 9am-1.30pm every day. Mon-Fri.


----------



## suzib76

Vonnie18 said:


> Is it different in England than it is in Scotland, I've never heard of the 15 hours free funding!?
> 
> Up here they start not long after they turn 3, depending on when their birthday is and then thats them either every (weekday) morning or afternoon until they start school...so almost 2 full years of nursery, again depending on their birthday. x

that is the 15 hours free nursery


----------



## Whisper

My daughter has been going to nursery since she was 9months old. Started at 1 full day but changed to 2 full days when she was 17months.


----------



## jen1604

We were doing 1-4 every afternoon but now she goes in all day Monday and Friday and Wednesday afternoons.


----------



## CarlyP

My son went to a church pre-school, he did 2 full days and 1 half day.


----------



## Charliemarina

my daughter started at aged 3 and half she started doing afternoons for 1 full term then started full day for 5 days a week the term after that, she is now 4 and has been doing full day for a while, i dont have to pay as its government school but i now know also that as of sept just gone all LONDON nursery's have stopped half days all children go full day from day 1 which i think is terrible :(

ETA: her full time hours are 9am-3.30pm mon - fri :)


----------



## Wiggler

Dylan goes mondays and tuesdays 9am-3.45pm and Wednesdays 9-12 x x x


----------



## amore

ds1 goes to nursery 4 full days a week and has done since he was 18 months. However, as a pp said, if I was a stay at home mum I would only send him for a few mornings a week x


----------

